# purity source domestics



## frankenstein (Oct 27, 2013)

Does anyone know when purity source is getting there domestics? They have said on their site that it will be 14 days but its been almost three weeks now.


----------



## DoriDori (Nov 6, 2013)

Never heard of them. Did some research and there was nothing bad or anyone questioning them. One forum mentioned PSL was owned by uncle Z or something. Leads me to believe best to stay avoid PSL.


----------



## shenky (Nov 22, 2013)

Avoid. Uncle and PSL are one and the same. PSL is likely a side project because his monicker has such a bad rep


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 22, 2013)

There are definitely better sources around


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 29, 2013)

It takes longer to brew under dosed gear and stick fancy labels on with nonsense serial numbers that are all the same. By that time you have forgotten which crappy gear you put into that purposely mislabeled vial so it can be very confusing!!! Give them time to sort it out. Then you will be off to getting that gear in no time!


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 1, 2013)

Its really a shame,,, supply and demand these guys get over whelmed quality dives


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Dec 1, 2013)

Maintenance Man said:


> It takes longer to brew under dosed gear and stick fancy labels on with nonsense serial numbers that are all the same. By that time you have forgotten which crappy gear you put into that purposely mislabeled vial so it can be very confusing!!! Give them time to sort it out. Then you will be off to getting that gear in no time!


If you can't tell maintenance man is NOT a fan hahaha


----------

